#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Εκσκαφές-Αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα

## milt

σε περίπτωση εύρεσης αρχαιολογικών υπολειμμάτων σε αγροτεμάχιο....

αν αναλάβει ο ιδιοκτήτης το κόστος των αρχαιολογικών ανασκαφών συνεχίζει να έχει το δικαίωμα κατασκευής...??

αν δεν αναλάβει το κόστος των αρχαιολογικών ανασκαφών τι γίνεται...??

ποια είναι η διαδικασία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις...??

----------

